# Clearing snow off your deck -



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

I have been shoveling snow off of the deck for about 30 years and maybe it helps the wood last longer. Not so sure it is good for the stain on the deck and usually do not scrape or push down with the shovel.
I do not think that may people do it. What's your opinion or technique?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Snow scoop.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

backpack blower


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

If it is not too deep I just push it off with a push shovel with a long handle. I shove it off of the 4 foot wide steps. The long handle makes it easier on the back. The 6 inches of heavy wet stuff we got yesterday made work out of it.

I have been known to bring the snow blower through the front door and out the slider onto the high deck on occasion if there gets to much snow to push it off. I think the guys working on the house on the street behind me thought I was nuts doing it last year.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

snowblower is so clean compared to shovel or snowthrower..downside is wet, heavy snow


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Push broom, or shovel.


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

We use a plastic shovel. No metal edge.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

we use a plastic shovel also, been thinking about getting one of them light weight electric snow blowers.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I will probably get this when I move into my house full time.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

brushbuster said:


> I will probably get this when I move into my house full time.


We have one of these and they work great. It the snow is wet it takes a little longer but still easier than a shovel. Another plus if you have grandkids they fight over who gets to use it. A leaf blower is faster in fluffy snow


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

My push shovel takes all of the snow off the deck down to the wood. My big snow blower leaves a little due to the skids on the housing. I wsih I stll had the little electric snow blower of my mothers. The scraper blade finally got worn off of the housing

Before I finally bought a snow blower I cleared my 80 foot drive three cars wide with my long handled push shovel. I never lifted any of the snow. After I got started doing the drive I made a ramp out of the piles one each side of the drive. By simply lowering the end of the shovel handle I could push the snow up and over the pile.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Snow scoop s work great.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

Sometimes it with a shovel, but most the time I do it with the same little snow blower I use on the driveway. If I don't keep it cleared, the dog craps on it


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

It’s a good idea to keep the snow off of it due to the added weight and strain on your house, where the deck connects.

My wife is an insurance agent and has had to handle multiple client claims where they neglected the snow on the deck in the winter. The added weight ripped the decks right off the house.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

srconnell22 said:


> It’s a good idea to keep the snow off of it due to the added weight and strain on your house, where the deck connects.
> 
> My wife is an insurance agent and has had to handle multiple client claims where they neglected the snow on the deck in the winter. The added weight ripped the decks right off the house.


This happens a lot up here in Lake Effect Central. Folks are snowbirds and go to Fla, Az, etc for the winter. Come back in late April to find their deck ripped from the house: $$$$$$. Happens all the time re our insurance agent.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

My 8’x20’ deck at camp collapsed last winter. I did the roof but not the deck. 4’ of snow does get heavy when rain is added.


----------

